# problem mit zeilenumbruch in textarea



## dune911 (19. April 2002)

hi

ich hab ein script geschrieben, dass eine html textarea ausliest
und anschließend anzeigt. mein problem ist jetzt, dass das script
weder den zeilenumbruch der textarea noch (was noch viel wichtiger
ist) den 'gewollten' zeilenumbruch per 'return' richtig ausliest.

wenn ich in die textarea nur tausend mal 'X' ohne zeilenumbruch
tippe, zieht der anzeigeteil des scripts das fenster total aus-
einander, weil er die ganzen 'X' anzeigt, aber nebeneinander... ---->

gibts irgendeine möglichkeit, zu definieren, wie der text aus der
textarea formatiert werden soll oder kann ich zumindest den
eingetippten text richtig auslesen? mit zeilenumbrüchen etc...?

danke für hilfe!


----------



## Patrick Kamin (19. April 2002)

*-*

Meine Fresse, es gibt mindestens 3 Threads auf der aktuellen Forenseite, wo dieses Problem behandelt wird. Also benutz diese idiotensichere Suchfunktion oder scroll einfach mal ein bisschen runter, kann doch nicht so schwer sein.

http://www.php.net/nl2br
http://www.php.net/wordwrap


----------



## dune911 (19. April 2002)

wusste nix von einer suchfunktion, sorry


----------

